# Anglo Staff



## roro123 (25 Apr 2009)

Hi , not sure if this has been focused on before.

What are all the staff in Anglo doing these days? I think I remember the number mentioned being in the region of 1200-1500 when it was nationalised.
Are their jobs secured by the nationalisation?
Anyone still working for Anglo wish to enlighten us? 


[broken link removed]


----------

